Ask HN: What debugging technique did it take you too long to learn? - ohjeez
======
Jtsummers
In Common Lisp: How to really use the debugger. I knew how to read the error
messages and clean up my code, but it took me _way_ too long to learn how to
restart from that point instead of starting the whole thing over again.

In C (embedded): How to use gdb over JTAG. No one else had set it up, and the
errors were too hard to diagnose just by gathering traces.

In concurrent/distributed code: General problem, not language specific, how to
use tools like TLA+ or Alloy to model the system and identify errors that were
hard to replicate live.

------
logicslave
To just try things out instead of thinking, watch and see what happens rather
than parse all of the code in your head. Maybe I'm just intellectually lazy
though

